# Disappointed with Amazon Lighted Covers - anyone else??



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

So as you may remember, I bought the 5 colors I was most curious about in the lighted leather Kindle cover. I'm not leather expert, but after having them for a few days, it seems VERY low quality - - and perhaps not even real leather??

While I was deciding on a color, I took the kindle in the black case to the mall for one trip (to protect it on the way to see if any M-Edge cases were in stock at Best Buy) - and later noticed that the black color near the spine appeared to be scuffed, and turned a bluish color.

So I opted to bring the black out first because it would show less wear... not so!

I decided today to use the pink as my final choice. I hooked the kindle in to show my friend how the light worked, and it was put down on the kitchen table. I then noticed that there were two little "holes" in the pink color, revealing a grayish color underneath!

Has anyone else experienced this lack of holding up under virtually no use?? I like the convenience of a light, but I think they should have done much better for the price of these.... I'd rather have canvas with no light than beaten up leather!


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

I just have a blue, unlighted case but I haven't run into any problem with wear and tear.  I've been using the case daily for almost a month now.  

ETA:  I'm not sure what the photo is supposed to show -- it just looks pink to me.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

Shetlander said:


> I just have a blue, unlighted case but I haven't run into any problem with wear and tear. I've been using the case daily for almost a month now.
> 
> ETA: I'm not sure what the photo is supposed to show -- it just looks pink to me.


Thanks for your reply!
Do you carry your case in a bag?
Maybe I would have better luck with the blue case.. I was thinking that since both chipped to reveal a gray/blue shade, it may not show as much as it wears! I do love the pink though, and of course chose my skin to match!

It's so weird, it's like not-quite-dry latex paint chipping, there are two tiny holes that didn't show up well in the pic because of the flash - they are both between the bend of my pinky and where it meets my palm!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I can see the two spots on the cover, but they're really very tiny on that photo. You should try to take a closer photo with a macro setting. But I can figure out what you mean from your description.

That's definitely not the case with mine. I have the blue Amazon cover without light. I take it with me everywhere I go, either in a handbag, or in a padded laptop bag. It shows no wear whatsoever. And it's definitely real leather - it smells like cow! 

That being said, you're clearly not happy with yours, so return it. It's not supposed to show wear that quickly and definitely not the type of wear you've described.

On a side note, someone had KFC sprinkle pops yesterday and he added the spices and started shaking the container. The lid flew off and spilt chicken popcorn and spices all over the table, including onto my Kindle. His comment? "Oh, now I see what that cover is for". Lol! Everything wiped off and the Kindle is fine.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the pink cover w/o light.  Have never seen any grey on or under the pink, but occasionally it gets a bit of white on it.  It wipes off easily with a little water on my finger.  But none of the pink has ever come off.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the green lighted cover and been using it for around 3 weeks now.  Its been in my bag and I carry it all the time.  I have no wear on mine at all, no leather scuff or bits peeling.  They are not all that way, may be worth returning for another one?


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I had the red lighted cover for a while. No issues with staining or chipping, though I did end up sending it back because I didn't like the pebbled look, and it was quite heavy.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree that is is very poor quality, especially for how much it costs.    My blue lighted cover doesn't line-up properly when I'm reading.  The back cover (side holding the Kindle) hangs lower than the front cover when it's open and I'm reading.  It really annoys me.

But I love the integrated light too much to give up on it.  That is a great idea!  Now if some company that made quality products would make a light integrated cover, I'd be all over it and send this piece of junk back to Amazon.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> But I love the integrated light too much to give up on it. That is a great idea! Now if some company that made quality products would make a light integrated cover, I'd be all over it and send this piece of junk back to Amazon.


Ditto!! Although I wouldn't call it junk, it could be better quality. In spite of that, I like the built-in light too much to let it go w/o a similar replacement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine doesn't have a light but it's great as far as I'm concerned.  Holds the Kindle securely when I take it out and about. . .easy to put the Kindle in and out as I usually read without the cover at home.  And it looks nice.

So, no complaints here.  I feel like I got exactly what I paid for and I'm happy with that.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I love mine. It gets used a lot - in and of my purse all day, carried with other things, and set on all kinds of surfaces, and I've had no problem at all with it. I don't know what quality of leather it is, but my K2 cover just got better with age - and I'm assuming my K3 cover will also.

Maybe yours is defective and should be exchanged?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

My burgundy/red lighted cover will be delivered on Wednesday. Hopefully, I won't have problems with it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use mine all the time; no issues.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't have any issues with my burnt orange lighted cover.  I like how it protects the Kindle.  I mostly use my Oberon but I did use it exclusively for two weeks without any problems.  I suppose it could be made better, but mine is solid and shows no sign of wear yet.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the pink lighted cover and am not having any problems with it, thankfully.

Perhaps the grayish color you see is the felt that lines the inside.  Are you still within your 30 days to return it for one without tears?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree that it is poor quality leather. I had one for my K2i, and it didn't hold up very well (especially after I had problems figuring out the hinges, and tried to "muscle" it out of the cover! LOL). It is still usable but looks a little beat up, and is certainly not the same quality leather as an Oberon, for example.

BUT - - it is very light, very compact, only cost me $34.95 (no light), and folds back perfectly. So, it is the closest to what I wanted of the covers available.

My blue K3 cover does seem a little higher in quality than my K2i cover was. I now know how to operate the hinges, and I am being much more careful with this cover than I was with the K2i cover. So, hopefully it will do better.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

AmberLi said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> Do you carry your case in a bag?
> Maybe I would have better luck with the blue case.. I was thinking that since both chipped to reveal a gray/blue shade, it may not show as much as it wears!


Yes, I carry it in my purse, usually in its own pocket but in one of my pursers, there are a few other items in the same compartment with it. It's handled a lot and has been on a variety of surfaces, though none really abrasive. I beat the hinges in when when being attached to them seemed to be making my Kindles freeze/reboot (yes, after the 3.0.1 update). I currently use velcro to attach my Kindle until I can find a cover I like and isn't a fortune. The leather or whatever the cover's material is has held up great. No complaints there.

If yours is chipping already, I'd send it back! Think how it will look in a few months or a year. Yikes.

ETA: Thought I'd clarify that Amazon gave me a store credit after I had problems with my first two Kindles and then discovered the first replacement did just fine as long as it wasn't attached to the hinges. Otherwise, I'd have returned the cover. I didn't want it to sound odd that I kept my cover while suggesting you should return yours.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't have any complaints about my green cover but I've only had it for a few days.  I carried it in my purse with my keys and wallet without any damage.  Having said that I must also say that I'm not one to worry about the "perfection" of the cover.  I know it will wear eventually and I don't expect it to stay new looking for more than a month.  I like a little character in my leather.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> I agree that is is very poor quality, especially for how much it costs.  My blue lighted cover doesn't line-up properly when I'm reading. The back cover (side holding the Kindle) hangs lower than the front cover when it's open and I'm reading. It really annoys me.
> 
> But I love the integrated light too much to give up on it. That is a great idea! Now if some company that made quality products would make a light integrated cover, I'd be all over it and send this piece of junk back to Amazon.


This. I can't believe how much it annoys me that it wants to be crooked. I don't think it's totally junk, but for the price I was hoping to be wowed.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> This. I can't believe how much it annoys me that it wants to be crooked. I don't think it's totally junk, but for the price I was hoping to be wowed.


Mine lines up PERFECTLY both open and folded back and when closed. I think you should call Amazon and ask to have it replaced - or return it if you don't like it.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

You bought FIVE covers with the intention of returning all but 1? You realize that the ones you return simply because you don't like the color will cost you about $4 in shipping each, right? It just seems a little... improper to no only order 5 to see the colors, but actual USE all 5 before returning them.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

gina1230 said:


> I have the pink lighted cover and am not having any problems with it, thankfully.
> 
> Perhaps the grayish color you see is the felt that lines the inside. Are you still within your 30 days to return it for one without tears?


Same here. I also have the pink cover with light and used it extensively for the last 3 weeks - including a long-ish business trip. I am extremely happy with it - so happy that I customized it after having it for a week.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

As I posted in another thread. I thought the build quality of the black lighted case I had was excellent.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Tam said:


> Mine lines up PERFECTLY both open and folded back and when closed. I think you should call Amazon and ask to have it replaced - or return it if you don't like it.


You know, mine doesn't line up perfectly when it's folded back. At first I thought it did but after using it more, I've realized it doesn't. The back cover (the side that holds the Kindle and light) drops farther down. I figure it's because of the weight but are there some of you with lighted covers who do not have this issue? If so, perhaps I will return this one for another one to try.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

No problems or issues, I use it every day and carry it with me everywhere.  It shows no wear, I do use a neoprene sleeve in my carryall that I use everyday or if I am only taking my Kindle in Amazon cover I use a BB bag.  I am very happy with my Amazon cover and unlike my K1 and K2i I don't intend to get an Oberon at this time.  By the way I received the cover the same day I got my K3 (first wave) and don't take the K3 out of the cover at all.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I love mine too!  I haven't had any trouble with it.  When I carry it in my purse, I do keep it in a Borsa Bella bag.  The front and back cover line up perfectly for me too.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Love mine - no problems at all.  I am spoiled with the integrated light and could not do without now.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry it's taken me so long to get back with these better photos... Can you see how it's kind of like a "peeling" of some outer color skin that is over the leather?? 








While I was taking the pics, I also noticed a crack in the leather near the edge of the cover - that has definitely put me over the edge with returning this one!! I'm still torn on whether to keep another color (sigh) or order another pink one... It blows my mind that nobody else here has had this problem!!  (Not even my fellow pink-casers!) The front and back cover also don't line up perfectly, but I think this may be because of how you break in the case/crease the spine, which I have not really done and don't intend to do before I send it back...

And to the person who wondered why I ordered so many, it was to see the colors in person before deciding - which I was glad I did because I didnt like the pink at all in the description photos but loved in person, but now I'm regretting a little bit! But no, I have / had no intention of using them all... I only have one kindle! I'd rather pay return shipping than order them one by one because I didn't like the color I got - it would just cause me to have a naked kindle for longer than I liked, even though that's been my reality in the end anyway! 

Here are pics of the crack, located right near the bottom corner:


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow. That really clarifies things! No wonder you're so disappointed.

(Love the skin, btw. Which one is it?)


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Wow. That really clarifies things! No wonder you're so disappointed.
> 
> (Love the skin, btw. Which one is it?)


Disappointed in the one I chose and leery of the others too! 
But since there are so many positive experiences here, and I didn't see any complaint of this particular nature in the amazon comments, maybe it is just my great one-off luck 

I think the skin is called books or library, it's by gelaskins, and I ordered it from Amazon because it was the one I liked best of those in stock - I had it overnighted with Prime  I liked it with the pink, but luckily it will go with anything!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

From a fellow pink-caser, yep, you should send that back.  That's too expensive for such  poor quality.  Lots of color choices, but I love the pink too much to switch colors, though the lime green is tempting.


----------

